
Moqa is looking for beta testers - keioka
If you love to try new products and struggle with getting decent information on the web, please join our community :)<p>-&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.moqa.me&#x2F;<p>Thanks!
======
Ginguin
From the brief peak I have taken it looks interesting, but you seem to be
missing a lot of pretty key information (privacy policy, a basic "about" page,
etc.). Typing in my e-mail address doesn't quite make sense yet.

